

Zeep Mobile: Free SMS Gateway For Developers - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/zeep_mobile_free_sms_gateway.php

======
ryanwaggoner
definitely some downsides to this service:

-inserts ads

-your users must signup via the zeep mobile panel

-all messages are sent and received from the zeep shortcode

that being said, there are no volume restrictions, and free is a powerful
motivator, especially for side projects or hobby apps.

------
mattmaroon
It will be interesting to see how the economics of that one shake out. Even if
Zeep is down to 1 cent per SMS, that's still a $10 cpm just to get even.

------
adilsaleem
asking the user to sign up with zeep!...dont know how many users would be
comfortable with giving away their phone number to a third party

------
JoelSutherland
Cliff's notes catch:

"..in order to monetize the service, it will insert ads into the SMS
messages."

